# -Xclang -fno-color-diagnostics -> unknown argument -fno-color-diagnostics



## dufresnep (Jul 3, 2021)

So I first saw this on sysutils/accountservice, but I now get in for devel/dconf port.

My test have shown that it is only after -Xclang that -fno-color-diagnostics fail.

On 13.0-RELEASE-p3 (x86 64 bits).


----------

